# Belgian Tripel



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

With a mixture of dumb luck, frustration, impulse, and no common sense I have some new frames. At one point I wasn't sure I'd have any frames. The Corsa Extra is a 57 from the Netherlands. The MXL's are 57 (yellow) and 59 arrived yesterday from Rashid. There are a few minor nicks here and there but nothing serious. The build out will be a mixture of Chorus and Record with Neutron tubulars and a white San Marco Regal saddle. Thank you Innergel for originally getting this ball rolling.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

What, only one Tripel to celebrate such bounty? Nice, PK!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow, getting three top flight bikes at once, that's just ridiculous, something that I would never...oh wait! :blush2: :blush2: :blush2: 

Seriously, you done great kid. My fave has to be the "telekom-like" MX Leader. Pretty rare and ultra beautiful. Will get back to you on that stem, may have one for you.....

b


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

nice.. wanna buy my 58 MX Leader Motorola Team color frameset too?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Love the blue and pink MXL....never seen that colorway before! 

Congrats on such a huge haul. I would be happy with one of those bikes, much less all three!

p.s., great choice with the Karmeliet too!


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

kdub said:


> nice.. wanna buy my 58 MX Leader Motorola Team color frameset too?


What???? Are you seriously thinking of selling your MXL? 

Texbike


----------



## rupenaik (Apr 30, 2007)

you shape surfboards too? what city are you in?


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

rupenaik said:


> you shape surfboards too? what city are you in?



PM sent.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The Yellow Leader is my favorite. Nice trio.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> The Yellow Leader is my favorite. Nice trio.


+1. I love that yellow paint scheme. 

How are you going to decide which one to ride? :idea:


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*three merckxketeers*



profkrispy said:


> With a mixture of dumb luck, frustration, impulse, and no common sense I have some new frames. At one point I wasn't sure I'd have any frames. The Corsa Extra is a 57 from the Netherlands. The MXL's are 57 (yellow) and 59 arrived yesterday from Rashid. There are a few minor nicks here and there but nothing serious. The build out will be a mixture of Chorus and Record with Neutron tubulars and a white San Marco Regal saddle. Thank you Innergel for originally getting this ball rolling.


Congratulations on your Merckx Trifecta, they are magnificent.


----------



## bricoleur (Jan 8, 2008)

phenomenal... wow, thanks for posting


----------

